# Do you remember Sarah?



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I just wanted to share with you all Sarah's transformation. She is the one that needed transport from NC down to us in Columbia, SC. She came into our rescue in July and was at the vets till I picked her up in August due to sarcoptic mange. I am still amazed at what a beautiful girl she turned into once she got her coat. She is such a sweet girl and we love having her here with us till she finds her forever home. The vet thinks she is only about 5 yrs old though our founder thinks more like 6. It is hard to tell sometimes when they start getting their white mask early like some do.

The last pic is when she was in transport to SC. The first is on the day I brought her home in August, and the second one I took today....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL--- Look at that tongue! That cracked me up. But her coat- wow!!! What a turn around...what kind of potion and wand did you use?? LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a transformation!WOW!She is beautiful.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful job you have done with her! What a lucky girl she is. She looks fantastic!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Thank you so much for taking care of her. I hope she finds the most special of forever homes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks beautiful and I too laughed at the tongue. What a transformation. Glad that she is doing so well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow! That is an amazing transformation. She really turned into a beauty under your care. Great work.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sarah is looking very good! She is such a lucky girl and you are wonderful to help her in her time of need. Thanks!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks wonderful! Bless you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

She looks just amazing!!! What a pretty girl!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh what a wonderful transformation. Thank you, she is beautiful!


----------



## k9momx2 (Dec 15, 2008)

AMAZING! She is very pretty and what an amazing transformation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sarah*

Sarah is such a beautiful girl-thank you for saving her!!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

It is nice to read success stories.
This thread caught my eye since my Mother was Sarah.
A dog's age can be determined by looking at their teeth.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Barb..

I finally found it! I was looking in the wrong section. OOPS

WOW...I just cant get over Sarah!!!!!!! She is a totally different dog! How amazing. She is just beautiful!!!!!! Bless you for what you do. You are such an amazing person and we love you.

Love Vic and Buddy


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Good job!!!:appl::appl: She has turned into a absolute beauty. She was a diamond in the rough. I'm glad you were able to lend her a hand and take care of her. My hat comes off to you. Keep up the great work!


----------



## keri (Feb 2, 2009)

Bless you for taking her in. She doesnt even look like the same dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you so much for saving this beautiful girl.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow!! Just wow!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb:

What a complete transformation.
see what LOVE CAN DO!!!

ARE you Sarah's mom??!!!


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Karen you asked if I am Sarah's Mom....I am here fostermom and have been since I got her back in August so I got to see her transformation  She is still waiting for her forever home and I know we will find just the perfect home for her......until then she is just fine being part of my pack.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

WOW! I'm so glad she got her second chance


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

She looks absolutley beautiful. Thanks for giving her the chance and for nurturing her until her forever home is found.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl she is! I wish every dog had the 2ed chance she has been given.


----------

